# Soapy taste



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

So the pipe tobacco i recently got in recommendation from my local tobacconist( which i am assuming must be a house blend.) has a soapy bland taste in the beginning then it mellows to something mild and semi sweet. Is this common in most tobaccos? or could this be from the pipe since its new?


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

I would clean the pipe out really well. Maybe some residue was left over when it was made since you said it was new? It's not normal for pipe tobacco to taste like soap. I would go to the local Walgreens or CVS or something like that and buy some Captain Morgan in a pouch, everyone sells it. If it also tastes like soap then you know its the pipe, clean that puppy. If it doesn't then it was the tobacco. 

For less than $10 you should be able to figure it out... My gut... bad tobacco

If it's the tobacco I would go back and kindly explain to the tobacconist what happened and he should make it right.

Also you should sign up for the newbie tobacco deal they have here. You can get some good stuff to try. It's a sticky... but of course figure out the pipe tobacco soap first...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

xJaCkSlApx said:


> So the pipe tobacco i recently got in recommendation from my local tobacconist( which i am assuming must be a house blend.) has a soapy bland taste in the beginning then it mellows to something mild and semi sweet. Is this common in most tobaccos? or could this be from the pipe since its new?


Pipe tobacco's are highly processed. I am a newbie to pipes and have also found. Some blends leave a soap or perfumed soap like taste. Maybe its my 51 year old cigar palate. So well trained it picks out everything!ainkiller:


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Lakeland tobaccos have a floral/soapy essence. Some like them while some do not...I like them. 

What was the name of the tobaccco?


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Lakeland !! love it or hate it. Question is did you like it?


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

I likey the soapy!!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds like his tobacconist slipped him some Ennerdale. Maybe cruel, maybe kind.


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

x6ftundx said:


> I would go to the local Walgreens or CVS or something like that and buy some Captain Morgan in a pouch, everyone sells it.


Capt morgan in a pouch? I know of Cpt black, and prince albert, but not Cpt Morgan, unless I am drinking it :razz:

And the very first thought was lakland flavored tobacco. That was my first reaction to that flavor, that or cheep perfume at first. Forget what that was, but it was way overpowering.
Then I had some that was lightly flavored with the lakeland, and it was good. I would think that if it was in the pipe, then it would be most likely a gonner.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

i added some Cavendish to the blend and its mellowed out nicely


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

You def got a blend that has been cased with the lakeland flavor. G&H is notorious for using this stuff. I personally don't care for it, but some round here do.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

The Brits use floral extracts as a food flavoring, so they are more accustomed to a floral or "Lakeland" essence.

In the USA, we tend to use floral extracts only as an aromatic for soaps, perfumes & potpourris. That's why we tend to be surprised whenever encountering Lakeland essences as our only comparison is to soap.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

CWL said:


> The Brits use floral extracts as a food flavoring, so they are more accustomed to a floral or "Lakeland" essence.
> 
> In the USA, we tend to use floral extracts only as an aromatic for soaps, perfumes & potpourris. That's why we tend to be surprised whenever encountering Lakeland essences as our only comparison is to soap.


Did not know they used it in food. Makes sense now.

I like it, that's all I know. Makes me smell purdy.


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

That might explain why I like it, but lightly I suppose, also explains that hankering for a Acid cigar every now and again. Kuba Kuba's and Nastys. Yummmy as long as I am in the mood.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> Did not know they used it in food. Makes sense now.
> 
> I like it, that's all I know. Makes me smell purdy.


:biglaugh:

If I had to put up with British cooking on a daily basis, I can see where desperation would set in and I might start reaching for the aftershave to add at least a little flavor.

I once owned a leather bound, one-page volume, _English Cooking._ On page one was written: BOIL, followed by a list of foods, peas, beef, potatoes, cabbage, etc. On the other side of the page was FRY, followed by the same list.

(Hey, I'm an Anglophile!! Used to live there. Wish I could again.)


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

freestoke said:


> :biglaugh:
> 
> If I had to put up with British cooking on a daily basis, I can see where desperation would set in and I might start reaching for the aftershave to add at least a little flavor.
> 
> ...


LOL I have had to sustain myself on that for months at a time while deployed. Nothing like beans every morning for breakfast


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL @ European food. I once went to Sweden for a couple of weeks. their food was pretty good, if you can get used to eating Donner and Vixen, but every damn salad I ordered from every restaurant had freaking peas and corn in it. WTF?


----------

